# Pattern For Dishcloths



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

Since someone asked for the pattern to the dishcloths I pictured in a previous post...
Materials: Sugar and Cream yarn; Size 6 or 7 needles (US)
Instructions: 
Cast on 4 stitches
Row 1: Knit 4
Row 2: Knit 2, yarn over, knit across the row.
Repeat Row 2 until you have 44 stitches on the needle.
Row 3: Knit 1, Knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 2 together, knit to the end of the row.
Repeat Row 3 until you have 4 stitches on the needle.
You can now either bind off or do a round of single crochet and make a little loop of 
chain stitches in one corner so you can hang the cloth to dry when you are finished using it.
Cloths measure approximately 8" square.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Love it! I'm definitely going to do this one. Thanks!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

This is the same ones i been doing for years now. you did a great job.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I have never made a dishcloth like this. I still don't understand starting w/only 4 stitches..i haven't tried a pattern w/ increasing stitces before.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Yes, you start with only 4 stitches and when you put yarn over your needle this will be another st. on the next row, keep doing this until you have 44 sts. this is easy, you will see when you start.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I will have to try this...learning how to do this will probably open up doors for many other patterns!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Weisense, do you knit tightly or loosely? I'd like to adjust the pattern to make a washcloth about 9 X 9, need to know how much to increase the needle size. (Thanks again!)


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Great!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Weisense, do you knit tightly or loosely? I'd like to adjust the pattern to make a washcloth about 9 X 9, need to know how much to increase the needle size. (Thanks again!)


What's great about this pattern is that since it is knit corner-to-corner you just keep increasing until you have the size you want, and then start decreasing until you get back down to 4 stitches. Instead of increasing until you have a certain number of stitches, increase until the piece measures 9" from the cast-on corner to the needle as measured _along the edge_ (not straight up) and then start the decrease rows, and you will have a 9x9 dishcloth no matter what yarn or what size needles you use. You can even use this pattern to make a baby blanket. Just keep increasing until the edges are about 30" or so and then decrease. Easy, easy, easy...


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

NIce cloths, the nice thing about this pattern, if you continue increasing you get a triangle that would go around you, and not do the decreases, you could get a shawl, if you continue until piece measures 38 inches then start decreasing you get a baby blanket.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

This is my go to baby blanket pattern as well. Get some cute, fuzzy baby yarn and knit away. I love to do a strand of variegated striped and a solid. Three strand on large needles works up quick as a last minute gift.

You can also do a dishcloth with two strands and larger needles if you need it in a hurry.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I am going to start making washcloths. I have gotten as far as buying the yarn (Bernat Peace & Love 100% cotton). I was trying to decide what pattern to use and how big to make it. I will start with this pattern. Are most washcloths done on a diagonal? I have never done that before so I am learning yet another thing on this site! Thanks for a timely post!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bonster, what i use dishcloths for is to practice new stitches. then they have a good use for them after I have practiced, I had making something that is not going to be uses.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks. I used to practice patterns on scarves or headbands. Now I'll try them on washcloths!


clogden21 said:


> Bonster, what i use dishcloths for is to practice new stitches. then they have a good use for them after I have practiced, I had making something that is not going to be uses.


----------



## cckrll62 (Feb 14, 2011)

I love the pattern. I will add that to my stack of dishcloth/washcloth patterns. I have made a church, frogs, now working on Heaven's Windows. Have also done a bear, and 3 crosses. I love doing these because they are fast to work up and I enjoy seeing my progress. Keep the patterns coming as I have a notebook full of patterns now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice!!

I been making this for a long time. Makes a great gift too.
(some like it for a wash cloth)
Use baby yarn and make a blanket from the same pattern to any size you like.

How did you get the pic into the forum???


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I use my Kodak camara then just put a copy on my desktop from the dodak share program and use the file to find it and bring it up here


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks will do


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

This is a good waiting room activity! Much better than taking a difficult pattern and working on it then having to rip it out because you got distracted! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

This is the pattern I started with. Easy, easy, easy.
Happy knitting.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

It's funny..all of the baby blanket I have made have benn from various dishcloth patterns.I just adjust the stitches, use 2 colors together and voila.


----------



## sldye8377 (May 17, 2011)

This is my FAVORITE pattern I can vary the color scheme-Halloween start with white (up 20 st on needle), yellow (35 stites) next and orange untile reaching 45 stitches and as I decrease I reverse the pattern ending with with white. You can come up all kinds of fun designs. HAPPY Knitting!!


----------



## Grannie Annie (Apr 5, 2011)

This is a great pattern. It's the first one I learned to knit (40+ years ago - ACK!!!)


----------



## tattinganna (Jun 3, 2011)

I love these dishcloths. They work up in a couple of hours and when they wear out or stink too much - throw it out and whip up a new one!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

This is the pattern I use all the time, only I increase until I have 50 stitches on the needle. That seems to be just the right size for me. And, yes, it's a great waiting room activity. I have to take my partner for blood work every week, and I can usually get 3 or 4 rows on while I'm waiting for him.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Weisense,

It is sooooo funnyyyyyyyyy!
I gave the instructions for this dishcloth not long ago to someone on this site but did not have a picture.
It is exactly the same as mine. 
Bravo!
Janina :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the dishcloth pattern. I am doing cloths right now and like to make each one in a different pattern. Ran out of ideas. Thanks again for the pattern.


----------



## Bunique (May 9, 2011)

Great !
Thank you so much .
I guess you cast on more stitches if you want it larger .
I am still a newbie .


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Bunique said:


> Great !
> Thank you so much .
> I guess you cast on more stitches if you want it larger .
> I am still a newbie .


You wouldn't cast on more stitches, you would just continue increasing at the beginning of each row until it's the size you want.


----------



## Bunique (May 9, 2011)

Oh, ok thank you .


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lin (Jan 26, 2011)

I am using this same pattern to make a baby blanket on size 101/2 circular needles. It is coming out great so far


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

bonster said:


> I am going to start making washcloths. I have gotten as far as buying the yarn (Bernat Peace & Love 100% cotton). I was trying to decide what pattern to use and how big to make it. I will start with this pattern. Are most washcloths done on a diagonal? I have never done that before so I am learning yet another thing on this site! Thanks for a timely post!


Most dishcloths are made by casting on 25 stitches or so and knit back and forth across the row. There are more dishcloth patterns than you'd ever want or need in every design imaginable in the yarn and around the outside--like round and starburst, for two


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Not sure how many different patterns you have, but later this afternoon I could send you a few patterns of easy ones. Unfortunantly I don't have any pictuers of them.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Jerannsb said:


> Thanks for the dishcloth pattern. I am doing cloths right now and like to make each one in a different pattern. Ran out of ideas. Thanks again for the pattern.


I accidently posted this for everyone, instead of just to you. At any rate, later in the afternoon I can give you some more super easy patterns.I don't have any pics.though.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the dishcloth pattern. I am doing cloths right now and like to make each one in a different pattern. Ran out of ideas. Thanks again for the pattern.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I know, as mentioned earlier to someone else, I keep making these dishcloths and many years ago I did do a baby blanket for my niece. It was just beautiful. It took a long time to do but the result was gorgeous and I dit it with baby acrylic fabric that had a silver thread in it.

Janina :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Dear mmg,

Yes you start with 4 stitches. The next row you knit all four stitches. Next row, you knit 2, then yarn over and knit all the way to the end. When you do the yarn over it will add an extra stitch on each row.

Good luck!
Janine


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

Right now I am doing initialed cloths for everyone in my family and friends they are quick to do


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

How do you do the initialed cloths? Is it with cotton thread?

Janina
[email protected]


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have used this pattern for years, but I slip the first stitch on each row.


Yes, me, too. It makes a much neater edge.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks so much. I've already copied the pattern. I'm making spa kits for a boutique these will work out great!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

yes I use pure cotton thread and size 8 needles, the addy for this is [email protected]


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

weisense said:


> Since someone asked for the pattern to the dishcloths I pictured in a previous post...
> Materials: Sugar and Cream yarn; Size 6 or 7 needles (US)
> Instructions:
> Cast on 4 stitches
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Great looking dish cloths. These are THE best dish cloths ever. I have made and given so many of them away and they all keep asking for more. This yarn also makes great pot holders. Very simple and quick to make both items.


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

weisense said:


> Since someone asked for the pattern to the dishcloths I pictured in a previous post...
> Materials: Sugar and Cream yarn; Size 6 or 7 needles (US)
> Instructions:
> Cast on 4 stitches
> ...


Thank you! I copied it out as I think it is very pretty and just about the size I like.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Do you mean you knit the first stitch then slip it back on?

Janina


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

http://sasw.blogspot.com/2005/01/dishcloths.html
Here is another easy one I like for using up leftover odds and ends of cotton yarn. It is a mitered dishcloth and you just keep working until you run out of yarn or it is the size you want and then bind off. If you have several small bits of yarn, just add one onto the last and keep going.
The only change I made to the pattern is to knitt one row before starting the pattern.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

here is two of the pics of the 20 that I have done hard to get a good pic of them


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I was one of the "fans" that asked for the pattern so thank you so much for sharing. I love the photos...the pattern is wonderful and I love the yarns you chose. THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

WOWWW smart, I will try to do some.

Thanks
Janine


----------



## mooma (Jan 24, 2011)

weisense said:


> Since someone asked for the pattern to the dishcloths I pictured in a previous post...
> Materials: Sugar and Cream yarn; Size 6 or 7 needles (US)
> Instructions:
> Cast on 4 stitches
> ...


This is my favorite pattern. Is quick and doesn't require concentration - can watch tv, talk, or whatever. I also use this same pattern for blankets. Instead of stopping at 44 stitches, just keep on until you have the size blanket you want and then start with the decreasing. Have done bunches of these and they are soft and cuddly.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

TammyK said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Weisense, do you knit tightly or loosely? I'd like to adjust the pattern to make a washcloth about 9 X 9, need to know how much to increase the needle size. (Thanks again!)
> ...


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## kpsullivan (Mar 14, 2011)

I have used this pattern for years and it's really easy! I have discovered a different yarn to use - Dishie, available in many colors through Knitpicks. It's a little more expensive than Sugar-N-Cream but it doesn't split!


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Wouldn't that pattern also make a cute place mat and make smaller ones for coasters. Great, an excuse to go buy yarn!!!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

wash cloths are dish towels are something I make all the time. They make great christmas gifts!! They can take along real easy also. I too have made up my own, but can't wait to try this new one.


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

About three or four years ago "Creative Knitting" magazine had a different dishcloth pattern each month. Some were very easy and some were more on the difficult side. I made some of my Christmas gifts from those patterns. They were eyecatching and some members of my stitch club asked for copies of the patterns.


----------



## Nay (Apr 6, 2011)

If I'm a lefty, do I have to ssk instead of k2tog in row 3?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you get the corner - the bind off corner - to look so good. i really like this pattern but quit using it because i couldn't get that corner to look good. it always stood out - yours blend right in - i'm not sure which corner was the bind off.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you get the corner - the bind off corner - to look so good. i really like this pattern but quit using it because i couldn't get that corner to look good. it always stood out - yours blend right in - i'm not sure which corner was the bind off.

sam


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Here are a few easy patterns:
EASY PEASY
co 46
Row 1:K
Row 2:K
Row 3:K2 *K1,P1*K2
Row 4:K2 *K1,P1*K2
Repeat R1-R4 14x's
K 2x
B.O.

WAFFLE KNIT
co 38
Knit 3 Rows
Row 1:K
Row2:K3, P to last 3,K3
Row3:K3(P2,K1)P2,K3
Row 4:K3(K2,P1)K5
Repeat R1-R4 14x's
Knit 4 Rows
B.O.

NO NAME
co 40
Row 1:K4, P4
Row 2:K4,P4
Row 34,K4
Row 44, K4
Repeat Row1-4 14x's
B.O.


----------



## Lani (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I forgot, i just use size 7 needles and lily yarn


----------



## Carol J (Mar 29, 2011)

I love this dishcloth pattern. Have made several hundreds with this pattern to give as gifts and everyone loves them. They last a good long time also. I saw in a post sometime back about "setting" the colors, as the yarn does fade some after awhile. Hope I can find it again soon as I have made several dark colored ones that this might hold the colors.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I would love to hear about setting the colors if you find that information.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I agree!While dishclothes do last a long time, the color does seem to fade.


----------



## Mama Helen (Apr 25, 2011)

I am definately going to try this. Can't wait to start this afternoon. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

New knitter here, I knit continental so here is my question I always wondered...because I seem to always wonder if this is my own way or is this the way it should be. YO .... bring yarn back over needle from left to right and then knit next st....I do left to right. Is this ok?


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

yes I believe that is the way to do it I bring the yarn in front of the right needle then knit the next stitch


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a Olympus camera with a picture program in windows 7.
No problem sending a picture in an e-mail, but when I tried to insert into the forum it would not work.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Technology -BAH! Everything works differently on different systems. I have a little Canon with a card and sometimes I can open pictures and sometimes I can't, even on the same computer. I do the same thing each time and it doesn't always work.


need2know said:


> I have a Olympus camera with a picture program in windows 7.
> No problem sending a picture in an e-mail, but when I tried to insert into the forum it would not work.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Weisense, do you knit tightly or loosely? I'd like to adjust the pattern to make a washcloth about 9 X 9, need to know how much to increase the needle size. (Thanks again!)


Repeat the increase until you have 9 " and then start decreasing

That way you can use any size needles and still the the 9x9 you want.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I uesd this pattern to make a dishcloth.As someone already said, you can use the pattern to make a baby blanket too.

Purlie Girl


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

I love the pastel knit one ! There a new cotton color combo at least one I have not seen before. its beige coral sand and cream colors and really pretty done up in this pattern as well.


----------



## Divo88 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi from a new person... I have tried this pattern and have ripped it out 2X. My decreases do not look the same as the increases with the hole in the pattern. I don't see how they can look the same as the increases have only K1 & YO where the decreases have K1, K2tog & YO, K2tog...etc. Hope someone can tell me why this is.
Thanks, Divo88


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I make one that does not use the yarn over. I have made the one featured here and like it too. The one I have been making recently is:

Cast on 3 stitches
1st row: (RS) Knit
2nd row: K1, inc 1 st. in next st. Knit to end of row.
Repeat last row to 43 sts.
Next row: k2, K2tog. Knit to end of row.
Rep. last row to 3 stit. Cast off.

I usually use US 6 or 7 needles. 

If making a baby blanket, how many stitches do you start with and how many stitches are on the needle before you decrease?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Divo88 said:


> Hi from a new person... I have tried this pattern and have ripped it out 2X. My decreases do not look the same as the increases with the hole in the pattern. I don't see how they can look the same as the increases have only K1 & YO where the decreases have K1, K2tog & YO, K2tog...etc. Hope someone can tell me why this is.
> Thanks, Divo88


Your increase rows should be [k2, yo, knit to the end of the row] which puts 2 knit stitches between the edge and the yarn over. Decrease rows of [k1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to end of row] will also have 2 stitches between the edge and the yarn over.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Divo88 said:


> Hi from a new person... I have tried this pattern and have ripped it out 2X. My decreases do not look the same as the increases with the hole in the pattern. I don't see how they can look the same as the increases have only K1 & YO where the decreases have K1, K2tog & YO, K2tog...etc. Hope someone can tell me why this is.
> Thanks, Divo88


Which pattern are you using?


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

try a size 8 needles. you would have to measure to make sure it is 9 inches squared.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

it would have to be 32" squared. I think it would have to be I think 150 stitches You would have to measure diagonal and then when you start to decrease you would have to measure from the corner to the decrease start and it will be your 32" measurement hopefully if not increase and then try again until it does indeed measure to 32"


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

try taking it from your program for the camara and putting the picture on your desktop then go from there to email or send to someone


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

ok on this pattern is row four both sides of the needle with no knit row inbetween? or do you go back to row one


----------



## Divo88 (Jun 1, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Divo88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi from a new person... I have tried this pattern and have ripped it out 2X. My decreases do not look the same as the increases with the hole in the pattern. I don't see how they can look the same as the increases have only K1 & YO where the decreases have K1, K2tog & YO, K2tog...etc. Hope someone can tell me why this is.
> ...


That is so logical!! Why didn't I think of that. The pattern said to increase K1 & YO. I guess I'll rip it out one more time. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: Divo88


----------



## Divo88 (Jun 1, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Divo88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi from a new person... I have tried this pattern and have ripped it out 2X. My decreases do not look the same as the increases with the hole in the pattern. I don't see how they can look the same as the increases have only K1 & YO where the decreases have K1, K2tog & YO, K2tog...etc. Hope someone can tell me why this is.
> ...


Knit Dishcloths from Weisense corrected my error but I missed the difference on the first line of K2, OOPs Sorry 
 
Materials: Sugar and Cream yarn; Size 6 or 7 needles (US)
Instructions: 
Cast on 4 stitches
Row 1: Knit 4
Row 2: Knit 2, yarn over, knit across the row.
Repeat Row 2 until you have 44 stitches on the needle.
Row 3: Knit 1, Knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 2 together, knit to the end of the row.
Repeat Row 3 until you have 4 stitches on the needle.
You can now either bind off or do a round of single crochet and make a little loop of 
chain stitches in one corner so you can hang the cloth to dry when you are finished using it.
Cloths measure approximately 8" square.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I tried this but it does not look right am I missing a step, do I decrease on both sides or just one? is there a knit row inbetween the decrease as with the increase rows?


----------



## Carol J (Mar 29, 2011)

after much searching....I found that soaking in vinegar and water
will help set the colors of your dish cloths. It was suggested a ratio of 50/50...hope this helps you.


----------



## Carol J (Mar 29, 2011)

after much searching....I found that soaking in vinegar and water
will help set the colors of your dish cloths. It was suggested a ratio of 50/50...hope this helps you.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

what yarn would you use to use this pattern for a top
Thanks for any suggestions you make


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is the Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth pattern I used. It does have a YO which provides the open space around the edge. It goes up to 44 stitches...and you can increase to whatever. This is the pattern I learned a YO..... and my first one had a few spots I probably could of ripped but I like to see my progress.
http://groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Grandma Jo....think I'll give your pattern a try...maybe this evening. Thanks


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

cimiron said:


> I tried this but it does not look right am I missing a step, do I decrease on both sides or just one? is there a knit row inbetween the decrease as with the increase rows?


cimiron - When you say, "I tried this...," which "this" is it that you are trying? There have been several different patterns given in this topic thread, so it would help to know which pattern you are making before we try to give an answer.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

cimiron said:


> I tried this but it does not look right am I missing a step, do I decrease on both sides or just one? is there a knit row inbetween the decrease as with the increase rows?


 this is what mine looks like lol I missed something in the translation


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

cimiron said:


> cimiron said:
> 
> 
> > I tried this but it does not look right am I missing a step, do I decrease on both sides or just one? is there a knit row inbetween the decrease as with the increase rows?
> ...


Tee hee! :lol: Had to chuckle. What were you drinking when you worked on that one?


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

lol well the top looks ok, I can't figure out what i did wrong I was following the directions to a tee and still haven't figured it out so went back to doing my alpha cloths


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

the pattern i was using was the cast on four stitches till you have 44 inc on the beg and end of row then knit back when I got to 44 was supposed to decrease both sides i guess


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

cimiron said:


> the pattern i was using was the cast on four stitches till you have 44 inc on the beg and end of row then knit back when I got to 44 was supposed to decrease both sides i guess


Hmmmmm.... The pattern I am familiar with just increases at the beginning of every row, with no plain knit rows in between. That puts an increase on each side in alternate rows. Then for the decrease rows you make 2 decreases with a YO between them at the beginning of each row. The second half of what you did looks like the pattern I just described. I'm not sure what the first half looks like!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

lol me either but just a mess


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe thats the step i missed i think i was inc both sides of the row so when it came time to dec i was on the wrong side, anyway i will try and do these after i finish with the alphebet ones for my family and friends


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe somebody should check your pattern before you try it again. Maybe it's a little wonky.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

wonky lol love that word is it strictly british lol


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

When you inc. to the 44 sts. you only inc. at the beginning of end row. when you get to 44 sts. then you start to dec. at the begining of each row till you back to 4 sts. You only inc and dec. at the begining. Hope this help.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

yes it does will try this pattern again after a bit, I now know what I did wrong but the directions I got were wrong, the first row was inc the second row said knit .........so i was knitting a row between duh


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

If you want the dishcloths bigger all you have to do is inc. more sts. than 44 before you start to dec. Hope it work out for you.


----------



## rreddly (Jun 5, 2011)

Been making this for quite a few years. I've been thinking of it as needing to be larger, but the truth is it is bulky and my hands are just medium girl size. I googled Grandma's dishcloth and found a pattern where someone reinvented it to use a doubled strand of crochet cotton.


----------



## Carol J (Mar 29, 2011)

Found that 30 minute soaking dishcloths in vinegar and water helps to set the colors. I use half and half ratio..


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

cimiron,

The directions for 2nd row says K1. Then it says Inc 1 st. in next st. Then it says knit to end of row. That is all one row.

The decrease row is the same thing. It says Next Row: K2, k2 tog, knit to end of row. That is all one row.

You just keep knitting row 2 until you have 43 stitches on your needle.

When you do, you go to next row and decease untill you have 3 stitches on your needle. Then bind off

Joene


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

what you are missing is when you decrease it is after you have increased to 45 stitches on each end then you start to decrease by this: k1 knit 2 stitches together yo, knit 2 stitches together knit to end. then the next row, k1, knit 2 stitches together, yo, knit 2 stitches together, knit to end of row, repeat this til down to 4 sts. knit 4 stitches, bind off 4 stitches. now make sense??


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry I don't know which pattern you are doing the start with 3 stitches or starting with 4 stitches. what we are saying is the same thing for different patterns.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

no, this is the pattern I gave you:

with size 7 needles: Cast on 4 stitches
row 1: knit 
Row 2: k2, yo, knit to the end
row 3: k2, yo, knit to the end repeat at beginning of each row k2, yo, knit to end of row til 44 sts.
Decrease rows: k1, k2 together yo, k2 together repeat decrease til 4 stitches remain. knit four stitches then bind off next row. I hope that is clearer.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

Carol J said:


> Found that 30 minute soaking dishcloths in vinegar and water helps to set the colors. I use half and half ratio..


 I looked up setting colors and it said one cup of white viniger, to one quart of cold water and salt, i just put in a bit of salt because no one told me how much so I am assuming just a sprinkle or two, and to soak for 24 hours then wash as usual


----------



## mom_of_3_sss (Jun 2, 2011)

I have never done dish cloths before and found an adorable pattern for a cloth with the breast cancer ribbon in it that i would like to make for my friend who's fighting right now. Can someone tell me if there is anything detrimental in using something other than cotton yarn? (i seriously doubt she will actually use it, though i'm sure she will tell me she does. ) :wink: The pink yarn that i have that i made her a scarf out of she just loves but it's acrylic. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

woo hoo I think I got it :lol:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

cimiron said:


> woo hoo I think I got it :lol:


There ya go!  I knew you'd work it out! :thumbup:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Just so my thinking is correct - if I want to make this pattern in a scarf, I start the same way. When I get the scarf to the width I want I would continue doing K1, K2tog, yo, K (omit the second 2Ktog so no increase) to end of row. I would continue that until desired length, then I would do the K1, K2tog, yo, K2tog, K to end. Am I right in my thinking? I was thinking of trying to make a scarf that way for the lady in CA who needs a lot of scarves for the various women's shelters. I was thinking of running ribbon through the holes to make the scarf special. Is my thinking correct? Thanks. I know someone will be able to set me in the right direction!


arleney1008 said:


> no, this is the pattern I gave you:
> 
> with size 7 needles: Cast on 4 stitches
> row 1: knit
> ...


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Cast on 4 sts.
Row 1. K2, yo,k2
Rep.row 1 until you get 44sts.
Next K2,k2tog., yo, k2,knit to the end.
Rep. this row until you are back to 4sts.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I think you want the K2, yo, then K the rest of the row, unless you want holes every 2 stitches.


babybop said:


> Cast on 4 sts.
> Row 1. K2, yo,k2
> Rep.row 1 until you get 44sts.
> Next K2,k2tog., yo, k2,knit to the end.
> Rep. this row until you are back to 4sts.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Sorry ,Row 1 should been k2, yo, knit remaining sts. then the Rept. should be repeat row 1 until you get 44sts.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

bonster said:


> I think you want the K2, yo, then K the rest of the row, unless you want holes every 2 stitches.
> 
> 
> babybop said:
> ...


...and the decrease row should be:
k1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit to end of row.


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for posting. It had been posted previously with the decreasing incorrect. I was going to repost with correction, but you got it on here 1st. :thumbup:


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Carol J said:


> after much searching....I found that soaking in vinegar and water
> will help set the colors of your dish cloths. It was suggested a ratio of 50/50...hope this helps you.


This was suggested in the las thread about dishcloths.
Retayne by G & K Industries


----------



## BrendaK-IOM (Apr 23, 2011)

This is so simple and effective - I love it!


----------



## DeA (May 9, 2011)

This same pattern works up into great lap blankets by knitting on size 15 needles and adding up to 150 or ?? stitches before decreasing. I have been making one for each of my kids, grands and now greats. They all love them, try to always make one in their favorite color.
The neatest one I made out of Red Heart light and lofty in the cotton candy color. WOW!


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

mamabice1 said:


> Carol J said:
> 
> 
> > after much searching....I found that soaking in vinegar and water
> ...


Is the salt necessary too? Or is just the white vinegar and water okay?


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I love your heart picture. Is there a pattern. I'm a heart lady. Hearts, hearts and the more the merrier!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I am totally confused! Is the originally posted pattern incorrect?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

dashponydriver said:


> I am totally confused! Is the originally posted pattern incorrect?


The pattern in the original post (with the pictures) is correct.


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sue Velie said:


> I love your heart picture. Is there a pattern. I'm a heart lady. Hearts, hearts and the more the merrier!


Are you direting your question to me??
If you want to reply directly to the person that wrote the post,hit quote reply and your question or response will come up to the person you are talking to like I just did.
If your question was to me then sorry but no, it's not a pattern. I just went looking for knitting avitars one night and I like hearts too so when I found it, I snagged it.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

mamabice1 said:


> Sue Velie said:
> 
> 
> > I love your heart picture. Is there a pattern. I'm a heart lady. Hearts, hearts and the more the merrier!
> ...


I was directing it to you. I'm fairly new here. Thank you for setting me straight. That's probably why no one else has responded to my ?'s. What a dumby! I just will have to snag it too and figue out a pattern, shouldn't be too hard with all the hearts patterns out there. Again, Thanks you for your response.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cotton yarn comes in pink - acrylic will not sop of the water or anything else.

sam


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh phew...I want to just proceed. I just love that pattern and think it's something I can do. Would still call myself a basic beginner and I really would like to do these for gifts. Everyone seems to love them. MaThanks again for sharing the photos and pattern!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

the pattern I gave you it is for the decrease part of the pattern is as follows:K1, k2 together, yo. K2 together then you knit all stitches to end of row. on the beginning of each row you do the pattern above til 4 stitches remain knit the 4 stitches then bind off. That is how I have been doing the pattern. Works out every dishcloth I have made and I have made 8 dishcloths in the last two weeks.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

the rest of the pattern I typed before is correct.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

dashponydriver said:


> I am totally confused! Is the originally posted pattern incorrect?


the pattern in the original post is the same one I typed out for you. It is just the people were saying how I typed it out the decrease part of the pattern was incorrect and typing up their "spin" on how the decrease part of it is done. I have been knitting that dishcloth pattern for many years. I am so sorry that you got confused. I didn't mean to confuse you at all.


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sue Velie said:


> mamabice1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sue Velie said:
> ...


Well, welcome to the list and glad I could be of help to you!
Good luck creating a pattern.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> dashponydriver said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally confused! Is the originally posted pattern incorrect?
> ...


I didn't have any problem with the way you wrote out the pattern. I think it is exactly like the pound of love pattern from Lion Brand Yarn. I love making this one. It would make a nice Baby towel and wash cloth set as part of a Baby Shower Gift!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

mamabice1 said:


> Sue Velie said:
> 
> 
> > mamabice1 said:
> ...


Working on it. Thanks again.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

This is the very first dishcloth pattern I learned how to do. I love it!!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

weisense said:


> Since someone asked for the pattern to the dishcloths I pictured in a previous post...
> Materials: Sugar and Cream yarn; Size 6 or 7 needles (US)
> Instructions:
> Cast on 4 stitches
> ...


Adorable! How do you do the edging?


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

I use this one lots to make a little pakage for Christmas for my girls they love them.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Clogden21, smart gal!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

The edging is the k2, yo.


Lovinknittin said:


> weisense said:
> 
> 
> > Since someone asked for the pattern to the dishcloths I pictured in a previous post...
> ...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> The edging is the k2, yo.
> 
> 
> Lovinknittin said:
> ...


Thank you. They make cute coasters, too, in a pretty yarn!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was told to set dark colored cotton yarn, to soak in white vinegar for a couple hours before 1st use and before 1st wash. Think it's 1 part vinegar to 3 parts water. rinse in cold water. Supposedly sets the colors. Have done that, but have not used the cloths as I have given them all away.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

weisense said:


> Since someone asked for the pattern to the dishcloths I pictured in a previous post...
> Materials: Sugar and Cream yarn; Size 6 or 7 needles (US)
> Instructions:
> Cast on 4 stitches
> ...


I did coasters but my corners and sides did not come out as straight as yours. Any reason that you can think of? :?:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I've used this pattern to make baby washcloths as presents, just don't increase as many times and use really soft cotton yarn, not peaches n creme.


----------



## NoraM76 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

